
Announcing Gigpack &rsaquo; Gigs for geeks. Subscription for early access. - ivan
http://www.gigpack.com/
======
bootload
come on ivan can you tell us what it's about without having to email you.
Where's the faq?

~~~
ivan
Oh ... these curious people. There is no need to provide your e-mail. It's
about "you can", not about "you must" :) it isn't the next elance or guru.
It's simple site with gigs.

